# Seed prices?



## Treebeard (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello, 

 I was just browsing through an online catalogue of seeds and i noticed that the prices of the same strain of seed vary hugely. for instance Big bud from nirvana costs £12.99 (about $24) in the uk but Big bud from Sensi seeds costs £57! ($108) . I just don't understand how there is such a huge price differance for the same thing? Genetically they must be same thing? Im confused!


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2006)

> Genetically they must be same thing?


...but "most likely" they are NOT. Sensi's seeds will be 'origonal' F1's directly from the breeder. Nirvanas are likely F2 knockoffs.(a second generation _copy_)


----------



## Treebeard (Nov 21, 2006)

Ahh ok, but do you think them being a second generation copy will actually affect the quality of the plant? and if so, why? Thanks


----------

